# start-up leader



## liru

Buna ziua!

As vrea sa stiu cum se traduce in romana "start-up leader", daca exista un echivalent romanesc sau daca se prefera folosirea termenului englez. 

Multumesc!


----------



## farscape

Care este contextul?

f.


----------



## liru

Contextul este următorul, aproximativ (este o traducere din franceză, unde apărea acest termen): "Responsabilii de proiect, responsabilii cu întreţinerea şi _start-up leaders_ sunt însărcinaţi cu aplicarea procedurii." Este vorba despre responsabilităţile din cadrul unui contract. Pentru start-up leaders aş spune liderii companiilor inovatoare, dar cred ca nu e prea potrivit pt context.


----------



## jazyk

Responsabili de inițierea activităților/programelor?


----------



## liru

Mulţumesc, e o traducere posibilă...


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
dacă într-un text în Franceză era păstrat termenul Englez, cred că poţi să-l păstrezi şi în Română.
Din contextul pe care ni l-ai dat, nu prea se poate spune dacă acest "start-up" chiar corespunde cu semnificaţia cea mai frecventă, cea de "mici întreprinderi nou create" (şi nu obligatoriu inovatoare; cele mai multe start-up-uri de astăzi doar reiau modele de business existente.


----------



## liru

Mulţumesc pentru sugestie. De obicei e greu de găsit un echivalent sau o perifrază în română pentru un termen străin, dar merită încercat...


----------



## farscape

Idea lui jazyk e valabilă - spun asta bazându-mă pe căteva descrieri ale  termenului "start-up leader" din oferte de slujbe. În mod clar nu are  de-a face cu noţiunea de "start-up company", chiar dacă de cele mai  multe ori companiile start-up folosesc/dezvoltă modele de operare noi  sau chiar inedite. (Am amintiri neplăcute de la ultimul start-up la care  am lucrat).

În spiritul limbii şi al regulilor forumului este bine să căutăm soluţii  care sunt aprobat/validate în DOOM, DEX şi DE - publicaţiile Academiei  Române prin Institutul de Lingvistică Iorgu Iordan.

Later,


----------

